# How hard core is your reverse lens macro ring?



## Garbz (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably no where near as hardcore as this one here. Many of us have tried reverse lens macros. Some of us may have even built an adapter out of a lens rear cap and a body cap. 


This one here's unique. It's a complete and permanent retrofit of a Canon kit lens to reverse lens macro while fully preserving electronic aperture and autofocus!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW0cFk9d-P0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Perhaps due to time differences, maybe you missed Overread's posting of this same link to a video here....http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...347-how-make-common-lens-into-macro-lens.html

I watched it,and really enjoyed the video production values. I do not know if the young hobbyist has ever seen them, but for distributing A-B epoxy, there are some super-fantastic curved-nozzle plastic syringes that dentists use...for distributing dental adhesives and mold-making material and so on. They use a curved plastic nozzle, and not a hyperdermic needle, and are 10 c.c. in capacity, and make FAST, even, super-uniform epoxy distribution a breeze. They are one-time use. I got a bunch from my dentist, who I am on friendly terms with, and used them with great success initially for a very difficult, challenging KB Weld job; they are actually capable of applying enough pressure to squirt out pretty thick materials, like epoxy or KB Weld.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahhh. I missed it because I don't spend too much time in galleries. Certainly don't go looking for technical tips and videos in them.

I know what you're talking about. I have something similar for my teeth whitening cream. I wonder if anyone here knows a source for them.


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2010)

Aye but the macro section is special


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the video work... very professional.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally something interesting to do with Canon gear!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2010)

Garbz said:


> I wonder if anyone here knows a source for them.


I get them free at work.  

Not really the same as what you're talking about though.  Even better.  

This is what we use:
http://www.rcmf.co.uk/gallery/albums/userpics/10241/Hysol.jpg

Not my picture, obviously.

The tube has a thing in it that mixes the epoxy as it travels through the tube.

There are all different types of adhesives for different applications...  They all use the same mixer nozzles.

The gun is expensive...  You might be able to find a used one for around $50...  I have a couple in my tool box at home, lol.

We get most of our stuff through Henkel ... not sure if 'just anybody' can order from them, or if you have to have a corporate account...

I guess the guns are cheaper than I thought.  You can buy them here (currently sold out):
http://www.troybuiltmodels.com/items/HYGUN.html

I guess it shouldn't be too hard to find another one.  I found that by searching for 'hysol gun'.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 21, 2010)

usayit said:


> I like the video work... very professional.



Actually I was just thinking that ever since The 5DMkII has come out along with a lot of other little HD video cameras which support 60fps record every other video I have seen on youtube has had annoying slow motion / fast action interchanges. Hopefully it's a passing phase.

...

Like HDR

...

...

Get off my lawn


----------



## markomni (Jun 21, 2010)

The video makes me want to shoot motion picture, rather than photos.

Thanks for the post, very interesting!


----------

